# Zephyr!!!



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Found a bow for him. This is his dish i painted for him too









At WonderPup's house









Turns out he's a water dog, yay!









New puppy, day 1, all dirty.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a handsome boy! Love the pool shot! Hope you had a nice visit with Wonderpup.
_


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

he finally decides that Saleen is awesome. He's the one sounding like a squeaky toy, btw.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's cute, he looks just like a white fluffy Vega so of course I think he's handsome. I'm glad I get to see what Vega's brother looks like all grown up!

So, how long until you play with his hair?!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Saleen misses her boyfriend already... she is pestering the heck out of Jazz (who is exhuasted after her big day hahaha). Maybe we should have turned them lose together one last time before you went back to your parents haha.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't bear to touch his hair yet, it's too perfect. but we'll see how long i think that after taking him to the beach a couple times..

more pics!

Nail painting, such cute little feet









Oops, nail polish on the face...









posing at the groom shop


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Finghin said:


> he finally decides that Saleen is awesome. He's the one sounding like a squeaky toy, btw.


_The video was hilarious. They sure were having fun! Did the flowers survive? LOL_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

oh my goodness! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

What nice pigment he has!

The video is what goes on at my house on a daily basis! It's so fun to watch poodles be poodley together.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

You must be thrilled.
He looks like my Gunther did.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Finghin said:


>


OMG!!!! He's SOOOO cute... he looks like the perfect snuggle bunny!
I love this pic... he does look like a stuffed animal!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _ Did the flowers survive? LOL_


Flower's are alive and well


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He's absolutely beautiful! How old is he?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome home Zephyr! What a stunning boy! He looks so soft and fluffy. Thank you for posting pictures and the video was awesome. His cute little squeaky voice. That will be fun to hear after he gets his big boy bark. He has such a great expression on his way home. What a sweetheart!

Oh ya, love the bowl you made him.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

He's 7 months old, born Nov 21st. 
Thanks for all the nice comments. I'm completely in love with him and he IS a big snuggle bunny.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is such an adorable ball of fluff! makes you want to hug him! love the pictures and the video is awesome!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Stunning! I look forward to seeing his future pictures.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous guy-how old is he?


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! He's adorable! I love the video of them playing too.  Congratulations.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! Looks like he is absolutely thrilled with his new life. Congratulations on finding such a nice companion for yourself.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't stop looking at his pictures. :embarrassed: He's so fluffy. When he is sleeping, he looks so cute. I can even imagine him ignoring you just to get an extra cookie. lol.

It will be fun to watch him grow. I'm curious to see what style his first haircut will be. Congrats on a gorgeous new SPOO.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved seeing the pics and the video. He's adorable.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am so glad he is finally home!!!!!! The bowl looks great! I think whites are so pretty, but I am scared to have them lol, afraid I could not keep them that way lol!


----------

